# Samyang 12mm F2.8 Full Frame Fish Eye



## muchakucha (Sep 10, 2014)

Hopefully it's as good as their 14mm
http://www.samyang-europe.com/new-products/107-new-samyang-12-mm-f2-8-ed-as-ncs-fish-eye


----------



## Zv (Sep 10, 2014)

I saw this on their fb page earlier! I almost bought the 8mm one a while back but this FF would be way more interesting. Loving what SY are doing these days. Really impressed with my 14mm f/2.8 so far!


----------



## Antono Refa (Sep 10, 2014)

Would the focal length of 12mm, vs the 15mm of other diagonal fisheyes, mean it uses a different projection? The linked page says nothing about that.


----------



## rs (Sep 10, 2014)

Antono Refa said:


> Would the focal length of 12mm, vs the 15mm of other diagonal fisheyes, mean it uses a different projection? The linked page says nothing about that.


I'm guessing that unlike a normal fisheye such as the Canon offerings (current and previous), this will be like the 8mm APS-C (1.5x crop) Samyang fisheye which has a stereographic projection. 8mm x 1.5 is 12mm, so it's a good fit.


----------



## m (Sep 10, 2014)

I looked at the sample image:
http://www.samyang-europe.com/images/12mm-fish/sample/1_28.jpg

Being a big image, at first only the top half was displayed and I thought, wow, this is a wide lens.
Then the bottom half popped in.  Sweet. 8)

Time to buy some nice shoes that look good when they are visible in the frame.


----------



## NancyP (Sep 10, 2014)

time to rig a counterweighted tripod, to avoid leg shots.


----------



## NWPhil (Sep 10, 2014)

it might be a very interesting lens for astrophotography/nightscapes - hope that it will be coma-free, or at least minimized


----------



## zlatko (Sep 11, 2014)

Wow, that is pretty cool. Really, really w-i-d-e angle.


----------

